# New Shop



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Very cool.... How much room do you have behind your cabinet saw? Meaning whats the longest material you could feed through it?


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

more shop pics, more shop pics! 
that is a really nice space coming together. the work surfaces and shop cabs are nicer than some of the kitchens i have seen in some of the flipper houses i have seen in the past.


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

mrcharles said:


> Very cool.... How much room do you have behind your cabinet saw? Meaning whats the longest material you could feed through it?


The one saw has unlimited length when the roll-up door is open, the other one is limited to 10'


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice shop!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

That chop saw setup is awesome. Very cool!

More pics?!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice job!


----------

